# Bryant Evolution Thermostat - Programming



## MNHouse (Aug 12, 2008)

We recently put in a Bryant heat pump and high efficiency furnace controlled by an Evolution thermostat. 

I know this will sound sort of strange but I would like to turn off the programming aspect of the thermostat so I can control things manually - at least during the periods of the year when I prefer to have my windows open. During the winter I may go back to the programmed mode but for now I would just like to be able to turn the system on and off without having to do an override for those couple of hours I may need the A/C or the heat.

I've read the "manual" and it mentions that the override time will not appear if the programming is off. That's exactly what I want to do - turn the programming off but there is no instructions on how to do that.

I'm sure I'm missing something very obvious but can anyone help me out??

Thanks!


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I have the same thermostat to control my AC and heating system; no heat pump.
There are two ways to do this.
1. You can choose to override the programing feature just by pressing the hold button. Then your system will hold at the temperature you have it set for. 

2. Press and hold the advanced button for about 10 seconds. A menu will pop up. Scroll down to Setup. Press the select button. Another menu pops up. Select thermostat. Scroll down to programing on/off. Select that and the final menu pops up. Using the - or + temperature button, you can turn the programing feature on or off. Then press the advanced button and save your changes by pressing the select button.

In addition to your user guide, the installer should have left you the installation instructions for the thermostat which goes into detail of all the features of the "Advanced menu setup". If you misplaced it or never got it, you might be able to download a copy from the Bryant website or call the installer for a copy.


----------



## MNHouse (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the information rjordan!! I'll give this a try when I get home this evening!

I thought that it might be something with the advanced setup but there was no information in the User's Manual. I don't think we received the Installation Instructions but I'll look through the pile of stuff that they left for us! 

Thanks again!


----------



## millerph (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone know of suggested humity settings for different areas of the country for the Bryant Evolution system? I know how to program, but would like to make sure i'm getting the maximum benefit. 
Thanks


----------

